# Yogurt out of just the cream?



## Happy-7-farm (Jul 5, 2011)

I milk a jersey and my favorite part of the yogurt is the little layer of cream at the top. Can you make yogurt out of a half gallon of just cream? Just curious if you can or if anyone has tried that. 

Thanks, Happy


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh, yum. Yes, no problem. Totally decadent.


----------



## Happy-7-farm (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, now I can't wait! But tell me how healthy or unhealthy you think that will be?


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

Happy-7-farm said:


> I milk a jersey and my favorite part of the yogurt is the little layer of cream at the top. Can you make yogurt out of a half gallon of just cream? Just curious if you can or if anyone has tried that.
> 
> Thanks, Happy


Yes you can and it will prolly be the best Yogurt you have ever had!


----------

